# Which paint/laquer?



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hands up im a complete painting novice. Ive had a quick look on e bay and halfords. 

Apologies if is in the wrong section as it relates to wheels + painting. 

I've a set of mv4 alloys on my 3 series that I plan on spraying back to silver (currently ferric grey)

Any advice on which paint/primer/laquer to use and where to get it?

A quick Google found: "The general silver on BMW alloys is "Reflex Silver" (Colour Code: A44/BMW WA44 MET)"
Local Halfords stock reflex silver even though they label it vw silver, fairly cheap but is Halfords paint any good? 

Also which laquer is reccomendable? Halfords own has awful reviews on their site.

I realise I'll need primer sandpaper etc and perhaps some filler. 

Planning on doing the barrels also, When they were refurbished and sprayed grey a few years ago the guy I used didn't laquer the barrels so couldn't really apply a coating.

I'm planning to throw the spare on whilst I work on each corner in the evenings/weekends and can allocate plenty of time for the prep.

Yes I realise I won't get a fantastic finish using spray cans and mv4s are a terrible shape to work on and a pro job would be better however Its not feasbale, also I'd like to gain the experience and tackle my wife's car next.

Any advice would we appreciated.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

My brother did this to our Mum's car a few years back before selling it, because the wheels had been kerbed and had corroded a lot.

They looked far better once he was done, but you really need a clean environment to work in and leave them to dry in. Otherwise any odd bits of dust will land on the wheel and get stuck in the paint. He did one at a time like you're planning and it was a laborious process. The wheels he did were just simple 5 spokes. They came out good, but I have no idea how the finish lasted because the car was sold shortly after.

I don't think he filled or anything, just rubbed them down and then primed and painted them to make them look better.

It did the trick for what we needed.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

